# Akkorde in Fruity loops



## DavidKamen (13. September 2005)

Hallo, 

wer kann mir helfen, wie funktionieren Akkorde in FL. Habe dies auf der Piano Roll versucht, hört sich aber schrecklich schief an. Habe also genau wie bei meinem Keyboard drei Tasten gleichzeitig geschaltet. 

Danke


----------



## bluex (11. November 2005)

Hi

Also normaler Weise sollte es ganz normal gehen, wenn der Accord auch richtig gesetzt ist.
Bei Fruityloops hört es sich bei einigen Instrumenten aber dennoch etwas merkwürdig an... Ein weiterer Grund für den relativ niedriegen Preis.... 

MfG
blue


----------

